# Dakota East Central Pheasants Forever Banquet this Thursday!



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey everyone-

The Dakota East Central Pheasants Forever Banquet is this Thursday (9\10) at Speedway in West Fargo!

Schedule of Events:
Cocktail Time - 5:30
Dinner - 7:00
Auction, Door Prizes & Games - 7:30

Banquet tickets - (Include $30 Pheasants Forever membership) are $50 in advance or $55 at the door.
Spouse/Guest tickets - $25 in advance or $30 at the door.

The general raffle is loaded with prizes, there are lots of prints for the silent and live auctions and several guns to be given away!

Bring your kids as well as there are always great prizes on the kids table and every kid should leave with a prize.

E-mail me with any questions:
[email protected]

Hope to see you all there!

Thanks!
Shawn


----------

